# Learning Hebrew without seminary



## matthewd2013 (May 9, 2008)

Hi, 

I am considering learning Hebrew but will not be doing so in a class setting since it is unfeasible at this time. Just looking for some suggestions on where to begin and any helpful advise. 

Matt


----------



## Leslie (May 9, 2008)

Biblical Hebrew, I assume, not modern?


----------



## matthewd2013 (May 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Biblical Hebrew, I assume, not modern?



correct


----------



## Leslie (May 9, 2008)

I don't know if it's still in print, but some years ago I used books by Menahem Mansoor of the University of Wisconsin. They were excellent. Also, if you can find a bookstore in a Jewish area, there are all kinds of nifty books for teaching Jewish kids Hebrew.


----------



## Scott Shahan (May 9, 2008)

matt.meisberger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering learning Hebrew but will not be doing so in a class setting since it is unfeasible at this time. Just looking for some suggestions on where to begin and any helpful advise.
> 
> Matt




Matt,

check this out, Learn to read the Hebrew Testament

shalom


----------



## Contra Marcion (May 9, 2008)

Matt, 

I don't know if you wanted to avoid the class itself, or just the classroom. If you simply want to avoid having to go to class, RTS Virtual has online Biblical Hebrew. I've taken Greek there, not Hebrew yet, but I'm pretty sure the classes work the same way. If you're a self-learner, and just need the resources and the "pressure" of being in a graded class, this might be a good option for you. 
RTS - Biblical Languages


----------



## larryjf (May 10, 2008)

I would highly recommend...
Learn the Hebrew Alphabet


----------



## AV1611 (May 10, 2008)

Online Hebrew


----------



## Leslie (May 10, 2008)

Contra Marcion said:


> Matt,
> 
> I don't know if you wanted to avoid the class itself, or just the classroom. If you simply want to avoid having to go to class, RTS Virtual has online Biblical Hebrew. I've taken Greek there, not Hebrew yet, but I'm pretty sure the classes work the same way. If you're a self-learner, and just need the resources and the "pressure" of being in a graded class, this might be a good option for you.
> RTS - Biblical Languages



Do you have to get on-line at a particular time--a class time when everyone else is on line or can you get on line whenever it's possible? Also, do you need a scanner in order to transmit hand-written Hebrew to RTS for correction? Have you any idea of the cost?


----------



## Contra Marcion (May 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Contra Marcion said:
> 
> 
> > Matt,
> ...



The classes are self-paced. Assuming Hebrew works in a similar fashion to Greek, you work through the textbook and workbooks at your own pace, as long as you finish all the work within six months. 
There are no lectures to listen to, just the book and some supplemental instruction from the professor. 
You take exams in one of to ways - either entirely online (with the free Teknia Hebrew font installed on your proctor's machine), or RTS will email your exam to your proctor, who can print it and mail it it when you finish the exam. 
The cost, unfortunately, is the same as taking the course on campus, currently $325 per credit hour. Since Hebrew I and II are 3 credits each, they're about $1000 each. This may be more than you're looking to spend, but if you need fully accredited language courses for seminary, it may be worth the money. (They also give a 30% military discount, which has been nice for me!)


----------



## matthewd2013 (May 10, 2008)

The cost is the primary problem. If I ever do need to go to seminary I think there would probably be some way of testing my proficiency so that I don't have to retake stuff I would know. 

Thanks for all the links everyone. 

Matt


----------

